# Puppy Stabbed, Beaten&Left For Dead-N. Memphis TN



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.memphishumane.org/pets/petpage-mack-080424.html

I will not post the pictures because they could be considered graphic/distrurbing to some, but you can read the story and updates and view the pictures of Mack (a GSD mix) if you choose by clicking on the link above.


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Puppy Stabbed, Beaten&Left For Dead-N. Memphis TN*

That is absolutely horrible!







People just make me sick!!! I hope this poor little guy pulls thru.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Puppy Stabbed, Beaten&Left For Dead-N. Memphis TN*

oh my god. Thanks for not posting the pics...they are awful and very upsetting. This poor baby.... I just don't know what this world has come to.


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Puppy Stabbed, Beaten&Left For Dead-N. Memphis TN*

I dont even know how to comment on such cruel and stupid behavior except to say I wish I had been there, somebody would be walkin around with a steak knife sticking out if their....ok. im done.


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Puppy Stabbed, Beaten&Left For Dead-N. Memphis TN*

I'm sick just reading the topic. Grrrrrrr!


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Puppy Stabbed, Beaten&Left For Dead-N. Memphis TN*

OMG poor soul- I read it-hope he will be ok! Double grrrr!


----------



## Helly (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Puppy Stabbed, Beaten&Left For Dead-N. Memphis TN*

There is a special place in **** for people who do that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: Puppy Stabbed, Beaten&Left For Dead-N. Memphis*

I hope they checked the bag for fingerprints.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Puppy Stabbed, Beaten&Left For Dead-N. Memphis TN*

I HATE PEOPLE!


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Puppy Stabbed, Beaten&Left For Dead-N. Memphis*

For God SAKE - what else is this scum capable of!?
















Can't believe Mack survived - tough little guy.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: Puppy Stabbed, Beaten&Left For Dead-N. Memphis*

Mack is a trooper, i cant believe someone would do this to a dog. I dont even wanna comment on what i think of the people who did this to him. Sending him lots of prayers and hugs for a remarkable recovery.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Puppy Stabbed, Beaten&Left For Dead-N. Memphis TN*

God that poor baby. Someone has to be so terribly disturbed to receive any sort of enjoyment out of an act like that. 

God help this poor puppy, and I hope the person(s) that did this is caught and receives treatment for whatever demons he/she is living with that would cause such a heinous act.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Puppy Stabbed, Beaten&Left For Dead-N. Memphis TN*

sad sad sad


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Puppy Stabbed, Beaten&Left For Dead-N. Memphis TN*

Thats is horrible. I don't know how someone could do that to a dog especially a puppy


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Puppy Stabbed, Beaten&Left For Dead-N. Memphis TN*

Does anyone know if the puppy will survive? The last I read said that he wasn't moving his hind end and they didn't know if it was permanent.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Puppy Stabbed, Beaten&Left For Dead-N. Memphis TN*



> Originally Posted By: HellyThere is a special place in **** for people who do that.


**** IS TOO GOOD FOR THEM


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Puppy Stabbed, Beaten&Left For Dead-N. Memphis TN*



> Originally Posted By: SuperpupI HATE PEOPLE!


PEOPLE ARE NO **** GOOD


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Puppy Stabbed, Beaten&Left For Dead-N. Memphis*



> Originally Posted By: skyizzy
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: SuperpupI HATE PEOPLE!
> ...


People hurt this puppy





















but people also saved this puppy......









Keeping paws crossed for little Mack







. I hope he regains use of his hind legs. Will you keep us posted on this??


----------



## shrabe (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Puppy Stabbed, Beaten&Left For Dead-N. Memphis TN*

I have no words........well at least none I will put in writing!!! I hope that poor puppy has a miraculous recovery! Sending hugs and prayers


----------



## rowansd (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Puppy Stabbed, Beaten&Left For Dead-N. Memphis TN*

I won't post a pic that would upset anyone, but everyone should see this cute boy, how could anyone hurt him...or any animal, I'll never know


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Puppy Stabbed, Beaten&Left For Dead-N. Memphis TN*

Update:
http://www.myeyewitnessnews.com/news/loc...b3-efefc182f494

w/other links-pasting story below-see article url for links. 

MEMPHIS, TN - Veterinarians say a 4 month-old puppy, who was found stabbed in a North Memphis driveway, is now eating on his own, and gaining feeling in his back legs.

The shepherd mix, who is now being called "Mac" was found Wednesday in North Memphis with a steak knife in his back. He had been beaten and spray-painted in the face, then put in a plastic bag. Mac was able to chew through the plastic and get out.

Veterinarians performed surgery on Mac and he is now in a special chamber, designed to help him breathe, at Gentle Care Animal Hospital in Raleigh. Veterinarians say is ate his first meal on his own Friday, and although he is unable to move them, he does have feeling in his back legs.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Puppy Stabbed, Beaten&Left For Dead-N. Memphis TN*

Oh that is good news!!!

The best news will be to hear he is walking and recovered and the slime that did this is found and charged. Unfortunately the culprit most likely will get away with this horrific crime, so I will be overjoyed to hear little Mac is walking.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Puppy Stabbed, Beaten&Left For Dead-N. Memphis TN*

This is just awful. I'm glad he is doing better.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Puppy Stabbed, Beaten&Left For Dead-N. Memphis TN*

I try to make myself look at the pictures, even though I would rather not. I figure if a puppy can bear this, the least I can do is look at it. Makes you ashamed to be part of the human race.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Puppy Stabbed, Beaten&Left For Dead-N. Memphis TN*

glad to hear he is doing better. Lets hope it stays this way


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Puppy Stabbed, Beaten&Left For Dead-N. Memphis TN*

4-28-08: Great News! Dr. Blackburn took additional x-rays of Mack's spine and did not see any damage. Since Mack is moving his legs more and more each day Dr. Blackburn suggested today that Mack has a good chance to fully recover! Mack is still not walking, but he is putting a little weight on his back legs.

Mack will continue to stay at Gentle Care for observation. He's receiving lots of love and attention from the Doctors and staff.

I want to thank everyone for their wishes and prayers for Mack.

http://www.memphishumane.org/pets/petpage-mack-080424.html


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Puppy Stabbed, Beaten&Left For Dead-N. Memphis*

Thanks for posting the update! He has the cutest face!


----------



## Jakoba (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Puppy Stabbed, Beaten&Left For Dead-N. Memphis*

So glad to hear he's doing better. I just can't fathom how somebody can do that to a defenseless puppy. 

I really have to learn to stay out of this forum. It's just too infuriating and heartbreaking.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Puppy Stabbed, Beaten&Left For Dead-N. Memphis*

Great news! I keep checking this thread for news of the little guy.

Darcy is Brightstar going to step in for this pup and foster him or is he staying in Memphis?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Puppy Stabbed, Beaten&Left For Dead-N. Memphis*

This is great!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Puppy Stabbed, Beaten&Left For Dead-N. Memphis*

Saw this today. Little Mack is coming along slowly. I like that he has a toy to play with now. Poor little guy probably never saw a toy before.



5-1-08: Mack is continuing to improve every day. He is moving his back legs some and will stand for a little while if helped up. He continues to eat well.

Mack is still in a lot of pain and on medication. Dr. Sullivan is using acupuncture to help Mack improve.

He's playing with a stuffed animal and is giving out lots of kisses to the staff at Gentle Care.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Puppy Stabbed, Beaten&Left For Dead-N. Memphis*

The HS is offering a cash reward for information on whoever did this. Hopefully word of the reward gets out to someone who is willing to turn in this scum.


----------



## Fee (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: Puppy Stabbed, Beaten&Left For Dead-N. Memphis*

Here is an update on poor sweet Mack.

5-15-08: Mack is now using a wheeled cart to move around. We are not sure that he will ever walk again. He does have feeling in his back legs and can move them, however he still can't walk.

Mack has out grown his first wheeled cart and will quickly out grow the one he is using now. We will need to fit him with a new in a few weeks.

Mack is now acting like a puppy again. He's barking, chewing and playing. He is still at Gentle Care Animal Hospital.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Puppy Stabbed, Beaten&Left For Dead-N. Memphis*

Thanks so much for the update. Lets keep this little boy in our hearts and in our prayers. 

Does this little boy need some more toys???


----------



## Fee (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: Puppy Stabbed, Beaten&Left For Dead-N. Memphis*

Very sad news















http://www.memphishumane.org/pets/petpage-mack-080424.html

I'm sorry to report that we had to have Mack euthanized on Saturday, May 31st. Mack did not have any feeling in his lower back and back legs which allowed him to contort and twist his body in ways that allowed him to fracture one of his back legs.

Since Mack was approx. 5 months old his bones were still growing and developing. However, his bones were not getting strong, so they were very soft and brittle. In order for his bones to become strong and healthy they would need to bear weight and be stressed just the same way our bones become healthy. Mack could not and would never bear weight on his back legs, so he would continue to hurt himself.

We've always adopted the philosophy of "Do No Harm" when deciding on a treatment plan for one of our injured, sick or abused animals. We had to put that philosophy into action where Mack was concerned. It was not an easy decision to make, however it was the best decision for Mack.

I want to thank you for your support and prayers for Mack. I especially want to thank Dr. Blackburn and the entire staff at Gentle Care Animal Hospital. While Mack was in their care he was well taken care of and severely spoiled rotten. Everyone at Gentle Care fell in love with Mack and would stop what they were doing every time he had something to say to them, which was often. They gave him treats, toys, kisses and hugs. This was probably the only time in his short life that he experienced love.

I played with Mack for awhile before he went to sleep for the last time. He was happy to chew on my clothes, fingers, arm, etc. When I moved away he would "talk" me into coming back to him for a little more chewing.

I promised him that he would not be forgotten and would always have a place in our hearts.

_Run free, beautiful Mack. You will be in my heart, sweet b_oy.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Puppy Stabbed, Beaten&Left For Dead-N. Memphis*

How devastating, I'm so sorry to hear that this valiant little fellow lost his fight to live. Please pass on my condolences and sympathy to all his caretakers who grew to love this beautiful little boy.

Rest in Peace Baby Mack







May you run like the wind at the Bridge!!!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Puppy Stabbed, Beaten&Left For Dead-N. Memphis*

Rest in peace sweet baby! No one can harm you now.


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Puppy Stabbed, Beaten&Left For Dead-N. Memphis*

Poor Mack!


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Puppy Stabbed, Beaten&Left For Dead-N. Memphis*

That knife transfixed many hearts.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Puppy Stabbed, Beaten&Left For Dead-N. Memphis*

I'm so very sorry to hear this. Thanks to all the people that cared so much and gave him the only love he likely had ever known. In his short time here, he touched so many lives. He'll never know me nor will I know him, but a little piece of my heart just died hearing this news.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Puppy Stabbed, Beaten&Left For Dead-N. Memphis*

Oh no!!!! This just breaks my heart!

I have not been on line all weekend and came to see this. I am very saddened but understand that it was the most humane of decisions for the poor pup.


----------



## memphisgirl1 (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Puppy Stabbed, Beaten&Left For Dead-N. Memphis TN*

Sadly, according to some local news reports here there were quite a few families who wanted to adopt the little guy when he was recovered. 

When I heard the news last night it broke my heart...RIP, little guy.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Puppy Stabbed, Beaten&Left For Dead-N. Memphis TN*

Oh my gosh, I just read this... how absolutely terrible!! I felt so sick when I read this... RIP sweet boy... I hope whoever did this to you gets what they deserve 1000 times worse.


----------

